# Whatever Lola wants, Lola gets!



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a new member with a new addition...Lola. Picked her up yesterday and couldn't be happier with her. She rode 3 hours in the car like it was nothing, met her two furry friends when she arrived home and then hung out at the pool with family and friends. It's like she's always been around! She is so happy and carefree (until she had to go in her crate last night...wow can she howl!) Just wanted to thank the forum for lots of great information these past couple of months as I've read and learned more about the breed in preparation for her arrival. I'm sure I'll need so much more advice as she grows...especially reminding me that whatever Lola wants isn't necessarily what Lola should get. Geez, she's cute!!! Hopefully the photo shows.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Cuter than cute! Looks like you learned fotos first too


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations! Lola is a cutie! And she has a name! Our new puppy still has no name. I guess that is not really true. He has had SEVERAL names. We just can't pick ONE! 

We had a few nights of 'howling' as well. But he has settled down pretty well now, especially if he has been out running around with Augie before bed time and gets good and tired out! 

Yes, the forum is a good source of helpful information. And some things you might wish you didn't know about - as in all the accessories and grooming products that are available and become 'must haves'! :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely Lola! Such fun your going to have.She is a beauty.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww...what a cute little baby you have! Love her coloring and her name!
It will take her a few nights to settle in. Glad you are part of the group!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME! Lola is adorable!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She is cuter than cute! It is so hard to say "no" to faces like that - good luck!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love that face! And 3DogNite is great! Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to hearing more about your little Lola. We just got a new puppy about six weeks ago and it has been fun and tiring!!! Within a night or two he was quietly sleeping in his crate - yay! Hope Lola is quiet tonight!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:welcome: She's adorable! Have fun with her, and post LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to you and Lola!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats. What a cutie patootie.


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's the reason for 3DogNite...we've always had three until we had to put down our 16 year old maltese. I'm sure my husband loves me posting this for all the world to see! I absolutely love it. Lola has already found her spot.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Great shot.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So who are Lola's siblings? They looks very comfortable draped over your DH!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome welcome.


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

Sophie is the grey and white shih tzu and Stanley is the gold one and he is a yorkie mix. They are doing great with Lola so far. I laughed at the thread about being insulted by having a havanese mistaken for a shih tzu. We're actually snobs about Sophie relative to other shih tzus! She is the most beautiful one ever. And we're sure Stanley is the most awesome mixed breed too. And I know what you're thinking, but we're totally objective about them so it's pretty much factual ; - )


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, you have a beautiful group there...it seems to be just the correct size and number of dogs to keep your husband anchored to the couch/chair...what better excuse to snooze???? If you have just one on your...welll you can still move, but I would say.."honey can you get me a drink...I can't disturb the dogs"....bet he says that a lot? Wonderful family...so good to see someone with three thriving!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Great shot can't wait to see Lola and her new siblings all together.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Oh la la, that's my puppy's sister! She's SUCH a doll! I can't pick up my girl until we get back from our trip to Los Angeles, TWO MORE WEEKS. I'm afraid she must be so sad without her last sibling there with her. 

So glad to see you on here so I can keep up with "family".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Divaskychick said:


> Oh la la, that's my puppy's sister! She's SUCH a doll! I can't pick up my girl until we get back from our trip to Los Angeles, TWO MORE WEEKS. I'm afraid she must be so sad without her last sibling there with her.
> 
> So glad to see you on here so I can keep up with "family".


Welcome, LOL , we want PROOF that you have her littermate. At least five pics. LOL


----------



## 3DogNite (Apr 19, 2011)

Divaskychick, I think Diane raises them smart! We've had her home 2 days and she figured out how to jump up on the bed, go up the stairs and, this is the one that worries me, she unzipped her soft-sided kennel when we left to get a bite to eat and she was wandering the house when we returned. I put her in it when we left so I know it was zipped up but when we get back it was about 1/4 of the way undone. Dang, I think this one is going to outsmart us! As a matter of fact, she's looking at me right now like she knows what I'm typing...if my future posts seem more intelligent, you'll know she took over the computer too.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

3DogNite said:


> Here's the reason for 3DogNite...we've always had three until we had to put down our 16 year old maltese. I'm sure my husband loves me posting this for all the world to see! I absolutely love it. Lola has already found her spot.


Omg so so cute!!!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Lola is adorable! Congrats, and welcome!


----------

